# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Aanhoudende lichte keelpijn

## eddie74

sinds 3 weken heb ik last van lichte keelpijn. aan achterzijde van mijn keel is het rood. adem voelt soms warm aan. ik heb geen pijn bij slikken of eten.ook zitten er geen witte punten oid. ook heb ik geen koorts of opgezette lmfeklieren. wel is het een hinderlijk gevoel.
ik ben al naar de huisarts geweest en heb een kuurtje broxil 500 mg gekregen. dat hielp niks. de klachten verergeren niet.blijft hetzelfde.
wel heb ik sinds 4 weken erg veel stress. 
kan dit de oorzaak zijn?
zijn er meer mensen die aanhoudende keelpijn hebben zonder veel last?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Eddie74: Wat hinderlijk en pijnlijk dat dit al zo lang duurt....Broxil is een antibiotica, deze heeft nu zijn werking wel gedaan waarschijnlijk na zoveel dagen slikken!!!...misschien kun je nog keeltabletten gebruiken?
stress veroorzaakt veel meer dan wij ooit kunnen bevroeden...toen ik jonger was geloofde ik dat nooit...een beetje stress hoort in ieder zijn leven...de thuissituatie, werk, studie en noem maar op...we hebben altijd het idee dat we presteren moeten...dat "kan" meer invloed hebben op je lichaam dan je denkt....
maar als de keelpijn aanblijft ga je gewoon "opnieuw" na de huisarts en dan kun je een verwijzing naar de KNO arts vragen.... :Embarrassment: 
ikzelf heb vaak moeite met slikken en eigenlijk altijd heb ik wel wat keelpijn en soms last van mijn oren...maar de ene persoon is de ander niet...schildklier, hooikoorts, en dergelijke hebben er mee te maken...ik gebruik een speciale neusspray op advies van de KNO arts...dit is al weer lang geleden maar ik gebruik het regelmatig...het slijmvlies zwelt dan iets op en dat voelt aan als iets rauw in de keel, keelpijn, moeilijk slikken!..
heb je wel eens last van je maag? door maagzuur kun je last krijgen van je slokdarm waardoor je keel anders aanvoelt....
tot slot: Sterkte met je keel Eddie en als je het niet meer weet en de klachten houden aan, dan ga je gewoon "opnieuw" na je huisarts toe en vraag je om een verwijzing na de KNO arts.. :Wink: ..succes ermee...hou je haaks....er is bijna altijd een oplossing dus vertrouw op je gezonde verstand!!! toi toi toi...wees je bewust van je stress en kijk eens hoe je dat kunt ombuigen na iets minder....misschien kun je er met iemand over praten....onderneem wat leuks met een vriend/vriendin en ga wat gezelligs doen.... :Big Grin: 
Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## eddie74

Hoi Elisabeth,

dank je wel voor je reactie.
Ik ga nu inmiddels mijn 4e week in en het begint sinds vandaag wat minder te worden.
Stress is denk ik de veroorzaker. 3 weken geleden een aantal malen overgegeven. Denk dat combinatie hiervan me keel meer kwaad dan goed heeft gedaan.
Dit heb ik echter nog nooit zo gehad. Ik kijk het iig nog 1 week aan en dan denk ik maar naar de KNO arts gaan. Zoals je schreef er is altijd bijna een oplossing. 
Ik hoop dat het met jou ook verder goed mag gaan en je niet veel last zult ondervinden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Eddie,

Fijn dat het nu iets beter "lijkt" te gaan....sommige dingen/situatie's hebben eventjes de tijd nodig maar als mens zijn we erg ongeduldig...(ikke ook) haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  
met mij gaat en komt het altijd wel goed, de tijd heelt veel zullen we maar zeggen....als ik te lang met iets rond loop dan weet ik de artsen wel te vinden...dat leer je vanzelf....ook overgeven krijg je een rauwe strot van, en verdriet dan heb je de keel ook dichtzitten, evenals veel hoesten....hou je haaks, zie het in dit geval maar een weekje aan....jij kent je lichaam het best!!! 
sterkte en veel goeds gewenst vandaag en morgen etc....
Groetjes..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Eddie  :Smile:  Elisa  :Smile:  stress is meestal de oorzaak vh. gevoel ....aanhoudende keelpijn+ braken ...ook de galwerking  :Wink:  ......dit is meestal je keel-chacra ...die niet goed in balans is ...dd. de stress  :Wink:  (galspuwen ).....wanneer men zich in blauw licht ...of een blauwe kleding draagt ..hept dit om terug in balans komen  :Wink:  ...... ik draag blauwe kleding ....wanneer ik met veel mensen in contact moet komen ..... :Wink:

----------


## eddie74

Hoi Elisa,

ik vermoed ook dat stress er de oorzaak van is. Leek gisteren wat beter te gaan, vandaag is het weer heftiger, de roodheid achterin mijn keel.
Ben benieuwd ofdat meer mensen last hebben van langdurige keelirritatie (rode keel). Het is niet echt pijnlijk. soms met uitstraling naar oor (is dan beetje doof qua gevoel).
ik heb er inmiddels 3 weken last van.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hou het in de gaten Eddie, en "handel" er naar......keel en oren staan met elkaar in verbinding..als je oren dicht gaan zitten wil neusspray wel helpen, dit gebruik ik ook "altijd" als ik ga vliegen...met het opstijgen en het landen!!!  :Smile: 

wat Suske zegt kan eveneens helpen...altijd de moeite van het proberen waard...dus gaan we blauw dragen...ik geloof er zeer zeker in, ik zal het onthouden Suske... :Wink: ....

prettige dag Eddie...

----------


## eddie74

Vanmorgen naar de huisarts geweest. Inmiddels een nieuwe anti-biotica kuur gekregen. een drie daagse. hopelijk gaat dit werken. anders dooverwijzing naar de kno-arts.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Eddie....succes gewenst met de nieuwe medicatie...ik hoop dat het gaat helpen....
ik hoor het graag van je....prettige dag gewenst met niet teveel regen op deze dierendag....
Groetjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## eddie74

Na een lichte opleving, toch wederom last van mijn keel. wordt er moedeloos van.
Week nummer 5 ingegaan nu. Ook is er aan 1 van van mijn hals duidelijk een lymfeklier voelbaar (voelt als een boontje aan).
Ik wacht het nog een paar dagen af en ga dan weer ri de huisarts.

Hebben meer mensen ondanks anti-biotica kuren last van langdurige keelproblemen?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Eddie: Heel lastig dat je er nog hinder van ondervindt....reken er op dat heel veel mensen er last van hebben...ik ken 2 dierbare personen die er ook last van hebben...beiden hebben een doorverwijzing voor de KNO arts...de ene kreeg een slangetje door haar neus en de andere persoon gaan ze met een minuscuul klein cameraatje kijken via de keel...

iets wat lastig aanvoelt hoeft niet altijd wat ernstigs te zijn...wel is het goed om het toch wat verder te laten onderzoeken...eerst heb je al drie weken last ervan...nu ben je ook alweer 10 dagen verder, dus lijkt het nu haast wel tijd voor de KNO arts....wees daar duidelijk over tegen de arts...bijvoorbeeld in de trant van: Dokter het duurt al behoorlijk lang, ik maak mij "bezorgd" erover...ik wil graag een doorverwijzing van U.... :Embarrassment:  je hebt nu wel genoeg medicijnen gehad en geprobeerd....ik heb de hele zomer al last van mijn keel...het kan overal door veroorzaakt worden....hooikoorts/maagzuur wat naar bovenkomt/in stof hebben gewerkt of veelvuldig gelopen/opgezette schildklier of anders/stress levert ook een bijdrage en verdriet/  :Wink:  ik zou "niet" meer afwachten..."Vraag een Doorverwijzing" !!!! Doen...je hebt niets te verliezen...tijd voor meer Actie....de dokter wordt betaald als je op afspraak komt, dus laat je dat niet verhinderen om te gaan, je komt niet voor "Niets"... de aanhouder wint.....Succes en sterkte...fijne dag verder...

Groetjes.... :Big Grin:

----------


## eddie74

Elisabeth: dank je wel voor je lieve woorden.
Ik ga er iid op staan dat ze mij doorverwijst naar een KNO arts. Mijn huisarts is wat eigenwijs denk ik en wimpelt mij snel af met een kuurtje anti-biotica.
Je hoort tegenwoordig zoveel mensen met allerlei klachten en rare uitkomsten, dat ik graag zekerheid wil. Een KNO arts is denk ik meer gespecialiseerd in keelklachten dan een huisarts. 
De aanhouder wint iid. Jij ook veel sterkte. Rot om te horen dat jij al de hele zomer last hebt van je keel.
Fijne dag verder en ik laat je de uitkomst weten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Eddie: aan de ene kant is het fijn als een dokter snel iets geeft...maar soms als het niet meer helpt moet er een specialist naar kijken...huisartsen hebben heel veel kennis in huis, ik heb er respect voor, maar een specialist is "gespecialiseerd" in een aantal ziekte's en die weten dat over het algemeen zeer goed, dus vindt ik het vaak logisch dat er eens iemand anders naar kijkt...weten is beter dan in onzekerheid verkeren dat geeft niet een prettig gevoel!!! als je er nu al 2 of 3x bent geweest dan lijkt mij dat toch wel voldoende...de arts weet het ook niet direct maar "probeert" je te helpen en dat is goed...nu "mag" er een andere arts naar kijken toch? soms is het m oeilijk om een arts te overtuigen maar met de juiste houding en zinnen wil het lukken!!!! bewaak je lichaam goed, ook al is het misschien niet ernstig, goede adviesen van een KNO arts kun je gebruiken...punt... :Big Grin:  ik had laatst ook met mijn arts een verschil ( ik kwam al voor de 2e of 3e keer en ik was het helemaal zat  :Mad:  ) toen heb ik gezegd: Dokter ik kom hier niet voor "niets" als U mij niet "kunt" helpen dan ga ik naar de pijn bestrijding toe.. :Big Grin: ..(daar heb ik een lijntje mee)...ik probeer nu wat uit en dat "lijkt" te werken en nu ga ik volgende week voor controle naar hem toe...iets wat werkt moet ik hem voor bedanken!!!! 
Sterkte maar weer Eddie....en een fijn weekend....

Ik heb dus voor roodheid in de keel Nasacort gekregen (neusdruppels) via de KNO arts....
iemand anders die ik ken heeft voor slikproblemen maagcapsules gekregen....als veel maagzuur de slokdarm aantast krijg je veel klachten...
alles is mogelijk bij jou...niet prakkizeren of er iets ernstig aan de hand is , maar om te denken, wat gaan we "nu" weer doen om meer te weten te komen!!!! je kunt het!!!!
dagggggggggggg

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## eddie74

Elisabeth, dank je wel voor je vorige bericht. Ik heb inmiddels een afspraak staan voor as maandag. Ik sta erop doorverwezen te worden.
Heb jij soms ook last van 1 of allebei je lymfeklieren in je hals?
Bij mij is er 1 soms opgezwollen. Voelt aan als een boontje. 

Ik ga ervoor. Fijn weekend Elisabeth en hartelijke groeten terug

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je Eddie...Sterkte voor maandag de 15e oktober...dat is snel geregeld.... :Big Grin:  goed gedaan hoor, een dikke pluim....

bij mij is de boel soms opgezet, het trekt ook wel weer weg...ik sta er even bij stil dat ik dingen heb, maar er is soms zoveel aan het lichaam dat ik het naar de achtergrond schuif...eerst het ene dan het andere... :Stick Out Tongue:  
Succes en sterkte...hou je haaks....Warme groeten van Elisa... :Smile: ...

----------


## christel1

Heb jij koorts Eddy ? Heeft de dokter al eens je bloed geprikt en getest op klierkoorts ? Kan je ook keelpijn van hebben die niet overgaat en dan wordt het uitzieken tot het virus uit je bloed verdwenen is. Mijn neefje heeft het vorig schooljaar ook gehad. De dokter dacht dat hij er veel zieker ging van zijn maar hij was niet extreem moe of zo. Gewoon een "beetje" ziek. Ik zou dit toch eens laten onderzoeken, klierkoorts kan een verstoorde werking geven van de lever en milt. En de ene heeft er koorts van en de andere niet. Mijn neefje had bijna geen koorts, dus klierkoorts kan je dus toch niet uitsluiten. 
Veel succes bij de KNO

----------


## eddie74

Hoi Christel. Dank je wel voor je reactie. ik heb geen koorts gehad. al sinds dag 1 dat ik last van mijn keel heb. ik heb dagelijks 3x mijn temperatuur gecheckt. geen koorts.
Ik ga morgen ri mijn huisarts en eis dooverwijzing. heeft nu lang genoeg geduurt bij mij.

thanks

----------


## Elisabeth9

Eddie: je bent inmiddels bij de huisarts geweest!!!  :Wink:  hoe is het afgelopen? kleine moeite om door te verwijzen als je al zo lang zit met dit probleem, maar artsen zijn zeer verschillend...ik ben benieuwd...ik hoor het graag van je...ik had het even verkeerd begrepen,  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik dacht dat je al een afspraak had bij de KNO...good luck....

Groetjes...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Klierkoorts??? ik had er nog nooit van gehoord...tjeetje, nou ik heb weer wat geleerd zeg...ik hoop dat het met je neefje is goed gekomen...wel moeilijk als iemand weinig symptonen heeft zoals jij dat beschrijft...lastig om te vinden....ik probeer het te onthouden....
een vriend van mij heeft gisteren een scopie laten doen...klein slangetje met een minuscuulcameraatje via de neus...klachten waren roodheid in de keel en al weken lang hees, soms gaat het beter en trekt het weg, en dan komt het weer terug...de dokter kon "niets" vinden...gelukkig natuurlijk want als er kanker voor komt in de familie...ik was dus heel benieuwd....over een maand terugkomen als de heesheid niet over gaat...advies was: ehhh niet roken...tja dat is een feit natuurlijk.... :Wink:  bedankt Christel...
Groetjes....

----------


## eddie74

afgelopen week naar de KNO arts geweest. Hij heeft mij onderzocht en er was niets vreemds te constateren. Inmiddels tabletten gekregen voor opkomend maagzuur tijdens mijn slapen. Voor een maand medicijnen gekregen en dan terug naar mijn huisarts ter controle. Kan nog niets veel merken qua resultaat maar zou ongeveer 14 dagen duren voor resultaat zichtbaar zou zijn. Afwachten maar weer

----------

